# Newbie 2nd Range outing w/ XD(M) 9mm



## artman (Mar 2, 2009)

Had a great time @ the range. Shot from 15 ft. & then 25 ft. I put 38 rounds, (2 magazines full), in my first target @ 15 ft. Then I put approximately 75 rounds @ 25 ft. This was my second time @ the range with my new handgun & really enjoyed it! Being a newbie, I was quite taken back when some guy came over after I was done & told me I had tight groupings and asked what I was shooting!!! That was cool. :smt023 Can't wait until my next time out...


----------



## dave33 (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice shooting there.


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

Good shooting


----------



## gnet158 (Feb 5, 2009)

Money, remind me not to piss you off. Great shooting.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Keep on shooting... They get smaller...



JeffWard


----------

